# It take lots and lots of talent...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am this good.








Look at how much fluff and I can bury the fluff deep in the reel... Nothing but pure talent...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Take that plastic thumb rest off and THROW IT AWAY...It'll make nest pickin' much easier...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Take that whole reel and throw it away...That AINT a surfcasting reel. Lose the levelwind and get a CT mag elite and THEN put it up against the 525mag and you'll have something to compare.


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

By the looks of your avatar you are pretty good at that


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

barty b said:


> Take that whole reel and throw it away...That AINT a surfcasting reel. Lose the levelwind and get a CT mag elite and THEN put it up against the 525mag and you'll have something to compare.


Yeah, that levelwind will slow you down something fierce. I'd only use that reel for flounder bouncing at Sebastian and that's about it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That is...........*

Truly a work of art. And to think I want to get into this!!!!!!!! You're scarin me......


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Forget*

all the pain and suffering.....get a spinning reel, and come over to the "Light"...no more birds nest, or carrying a few reels (just incase)    We have room for you in our group, (if you want to jump sides)....and we also have a support group, that works with people just like you.....come on over Mate....  :beer: :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

get a 525 mag!


and KEEP THE MAGS ON 9!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> get a 525 mag!
> 
> 
> and KEEP THE MAGS ON 9!!!!!!!!!



only goes to 8


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Mine goes to 11.....

(Ok, who gets the reference?)


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

MarkDido said:


> Mine goes to 11.....
> 
> (Ok, who gets the reference?)


haha I almost was gonna make the reference a few days ago but I didnt know if someone would get it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

You guys joke around but you missing the point or talent...
I took good casting reel that is known to be anti birds nest and brought it to it knees...
I can do this with one cast. Like Surf Fish told me once... I can cause a birds nest with out casting the thing and just holding it on the beach. Hell even tourons are amazed..
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Remind me why people use those things?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Distance.. 
Drag...
Long life...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That aint nothing compare to what I did to the avet when I first got it without mags. 

"You aint' blowing it you aint throwing it."


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> "You aint' blowing it you aint throwing it."


Exactly!!
I love that...


----------

